# August Ohio Meet up?



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

We might be up for that. We're in Pickerington. My wife & I are in the middle of buying a house so I can't make any guarantees, things are starting to get pretty hectic.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Feldenak said:


> We might be up for that. We're in Pickerington. My wife & I are in the middle of buying a house so I can't make any guarantees, things are starting to get pretty hectic.


My fiancé grew up in Pickerington. We actually lived in the townhouses off of Taylor Road and 256 (technically Reynoldsburg) for a year. Hope you can make it and congrats on your new house!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sure I'm up to it, it's a lot of fun...where do you want to have the meeting??

Nothing in this area


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Hey folks, the Violet Township Dog Park is open. We took Isabel over there today and there were a few folks and their pups there. Nice, responsible pet owners who were able to hold a conversation and keep an eye on their dogs. The shade is minimal except along the back fence because the trees need time to grow. There's no water for swimming but there are both human and dog water fountains there. Lots of clover so be on the look out for honeybees.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Feldenak said:


> Hey folks, the Violet Township Dog Park is open. We took Isabel over there today and there were a few folks and their pups there. Nice, responsible pet owners who were able to hold a conversation and keep an eye on their dogs. The shade is minimal except along the back fence because the trees need time to grow. There's no water for swimming but there are both human and dog water fountains there. Lots of clover so be on the look out for honeybees.


:uhoh: gotta bring Benadryl for the bees...lol, sounds good, where is the Violet Township Park in Columbus??


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Heidi36oh said:


> :uhoh: gotta bring Benadryl for the bees...lol, sounds good, where is the Violet Township Park in Columbus??


It's in Pickerington. It's near the intersection of Pickerington Rd and Stemen Rd.

Violet Township Dog Park | Dog Goes

Edit: I'm not suggesting this as a place for a meet up. Just letting fellow Ohioans know there's a new dog park in Fairfield County.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Feldenak said:


> It's in Pickerington. It's near the intersection of Pickerington Rd and Stemen Rd.
> 
> Violet Township Dog Park | Dog Goes
> 
> Edit: I'm not suggesting this as a place for a meet up. Just letting fellow Ohioans know there's a new dog park in Fairfield County.


Oh I know, was joking about the Benadryl, will leave it up to ebenjamin85 to decide where to have it:wavey::wavey::wavey: She is the one that started the tread so it's only fair, there is nothing in my area, well up in Washington CH but they had some issues with the water there.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

The Violet Township dog park sounds great. We've actually been wanting to get out there. Anyone have a preference of when to meet?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lacey and I would LOVE to participate!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sounds good to me....now to set a date..lol


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

So I'm just going to go ahead and pick a random date... let me know if this works for everyone (if not that's fine... I'm pretty flexible). How about Sunday, August 28th? I'm thinking around 11 am (before it gets too hot).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds good to me, how about everyone else??


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope it works out... I can't wait to finally meet everyone and their pups!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> I hope it works out... I can't wait to finally meet everyone and their pups!


Me too, it's soo much fun


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

So I guess since we haven't had more interest, the adoption meet up for tomorrow is canceled... or never existed, lol. Hopefully we can all get together soon though, maybe in October?


----------

